# Any great "on the go" meals to make for work



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

Any1 have any good meals that i can make for work? i try and have 3 meals at my 9 hour shift, i normally just have 12 peices of bread with 4 tins of tuna throughout, or chicken instead of tuna, does any1 know any other things i could make to take? cheers! :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Chicken wraps, assuming you have no issue with wheat, fantastic, just whup it out and scoff it as easy as you would a chocolate bar


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

There's a top notch reicpe for protein cake in the low carb recipes section. Just whack it in the fridge the night before and take it with you to work


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

alright cheers boys, a love wraps!! haha al make sum of them for tomorrow, you think tuna or chicken? or something else? al check out the protein bars, i normally make my own but they are horrible!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ChrisH said:


> alright cheers boys, a love wraps!! haha al make sum of them for tomorrow, you think tuna or chicken? or something else? al check out the protein bars, i normally make my own but they are horrible!!


you can chuck anything you like in there mate, thats the beauty. Typical wrap is somehting like 30-40g carbs, so carbs don't need to get out of hand - my favourite is strips of homemade burger (lean mince) a little cheddar, and some Tabasco - the "Habanero" one, if you can find it :cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

raw eggs


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you have a microwave at work?

The possibilities are endless really. I like to have hot meals but a microwave isn't necessary. If you're willing to eat cold rice, sweet potato, turkey, chicken, beef mince, etc. . . Then you could literally eat whatever you wanted at work.

*Preparation is the key.*


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> you can chuck anything you like in there mate, thats the beauty. Typical wrap is somehting like 30-40g carbs, so carbs don't need to get out of hand - my favourite is strips of homemade burger (lean mince) a little cheddar, and some Tabasco - the "Habanero" one, if you can find it :cursing:


Add some red onion & lettuce & you're on to a winner.


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

haha MINT!! al have to experiment with these bad boys! cheers


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

Well i renovate houses mate so there is microwaves but they are the customers and some houses are minging and dont really fancy putting my food in there! i dont mind eating cold food so its cool


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Brandl said:


> Add some red onion & lettuce & you're on to a winner.


I like your style, I totally forgot about onion, makes it almost like an actual bodybuilding compliant kebab, except it tastes better!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Ready made shakes.

Bulk made chicken/rice etc with sauce.

Protein bars.

Access to a microwave?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> raw eggs


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Suppose it beats jaffa cakes, which is kinda what I was expecting you to post lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Cook chicken and rice or mash potatoe the night before and carry it with you.

A dedicated bodybuilder on the go would have modified a microwave to run out of his car boot!! Come now!! Get focussed and get the tools!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Suppose it beats jaffa cakes, which is kinda what I was expecting you to post lol


jaffa cakes are to obvious.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I like your style, I totally forgot about onion, makes it almost like an actual bodybuilding compliant kebab, except it tastes better!


MMMMM KEBAB!


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

chunks of pre cooked chicken with egg noodles a splash of soy sauce (mind that salt intake) and some worcestershire sauce.

also pre cooked chicken with brown rice reggae reggae sauce and natural yoghurt..mmmm


----------



## ChrisH (Dec 29, 2009)

haha a like your style mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well iv just started working on the railway 12hr shift moste of the time and if i stop for food im looked at like im a lazy cnut! so i just have a mass shake pro bar and nuts etc when im working and what ever when im on a break, chicken tuna pasta rice or whole meal sarnys like the raps idea! what ever i eat at home i eat at work just cold, i some times force it down with a little juice or water.


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> A dedicated bodybuilder on the go would have modified a microwave to run out of his car boot!! Come now!! Get focussed and get the tools!!


dude i have one of these....










it plugs into my cigarette lighter and runs 200watts, i keep it behind the passenger seat in my van. rice, chicken and sauce takes about 15 mins. if i cant wait that long, it comes with jump lead style clips, i plug it onto the battery and got 600w instantly. i work in the construction industry, so there's only 110v power.

£149.99


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

HAHA thats microwave is class, would be great if it had more power though


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

That is the coolest thing i have ever seen!!!! Repsss


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

douglas said:


> dude i have one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a lift engineer mate?? Looks like a trailing cable next to it


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

douglas said:


> dude i have one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's brilliant hey!! I am genuinely impressed mate, didnt know you even got such a thing!! :thumb:

See guys there is no excuse for being away from the kitchen.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Whats wrong with a shaker with 50 oats, 50 whey protein and bit of penut butter?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Chicken wraps, assuming you have no issue with wheat, fantastic, *just whup it out and scoff it as easy as you would a chocolate bar*


So that's what you tell all the girls rs :tongue:


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah It is pretty cool! purchase of 2009!

yeah the power thing is an issue, but ive learnt to just put it on 15 mins before i stop, and its done for when i stop then.



DNC said:


> Are you a lift engineer mate?? Looks like a trailing cable next to it


floorlayer, pvc wall and ceiling fixer. jack of all trades apparently!  king of none :laugh:



GHS said:


> Whats wrong with a shaker with 50 oats, 50 whey protein and bit of penut butter?


i use my microwave for 3 of my meals each day, so personally i couldnt do that, but if i were to just need one whilst i was at work id do that


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

douglas said:


> i use my microwave for 3 of my meals each day, so personally i couldnt do that, but if i were to just need one whilst i was at work id do that


 You don't *have* to use your microwave though mate :lol:

1 of the meals could be a shake?


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ lol fair point. I *prefer* to use a microwave


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> Whats wrong with a shaker with 50 oats, 50 whey protein and bit of penut butter?


50 oats is ****! 120g yea buddy!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

douglas said:


> ^^ lol fair point. I *prefer* to use a microwave


cause you are a pussy? eat it cold and be hardcore! lol


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> cause you are a pussy? eat it cold and be hardcore! lol


 :lol: just cause you want one now :thumb:


----------



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

Check out the M&S "fuller for longer" range. I like the nutritional balance in mot of them, normally high in Protein with complex carbs and normally v. low in saturated fats. Only issue is they are also a little low in calories, so i normally have two :laugh:


----------

